
Naples, Rome, Milan, Zen 4: An Interview with AMD CTO, Mark Papermaster - hajile
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13578/naples-rome-milan-zen-4-an-interview-with-amd-cto-mark-papermaster
======
hajile
The big news to me is that while the FPU AVX doubled in size to 256-bits, they
will NOT be downclocking like Intel currently does. That should offer a very
significant performance advantage until Intel is able to fix their 10nm
process.

